# Even when you think you can't do anything....



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I recently came across an ad on Craigslist that had a link for the dog on pedigree database. I of course had to go look at the dog.
Pretty sable boy (overweight though) that had been bred by a couple in Alaska.

I looked up the kennel name on Yahoo, found a webpage for them and sent them an email with a copy of the ad that was selling a dog they bred for $200.00.

I got a nice note from the breeder and then another from a woman locally that also has a dog from that same breeder.

She went and got him this weekend, a 16 month old dog that had never been in the house and little to no training. 

So a few minutes of my time and a few emails back and forth have possibly saved a dog.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

And, Paula didn't get a frantic email from me


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh good for you Barb!!! What a Merry Christmas for this boy - a warm bed indoors with some good food and a better future!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Good for you, Barb!


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

Your the best.

We actualy have a sable in rescue currently, but we do not get them often. Would have been a welcome change. : )

You should ask the adopter to send a photo so we can see your rescue!!


----------

